# Review EA Cricket 2007



## Dark Star (Mar 21, 2007)

*[FONT=&quot]Review EA Cricket 2007[/FONT]*​ 

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/9471/welcomescreenfu6.jpg





So finally its here the religion of the world’s most acclaimed game “Cricket World Cup 07” and Ea it’s making another debut of his sports game Cricket 2007. These guys surely know when to bang up. So I got the Cricket Genuine CD ahh... It’s not mine my friend brought it and I asked him to lend me the game. So here you go after a review after a long time from my pen. The game has really advanced when compared to the previous Versions. The Ea team really has done praise worthy job in this version. In the following review I had tried to cover every step that should be included in a Game Review. This is my 1’st game review so I will try to keep up.

The game is as usual a piece of art but technically speaking this time EA work is worth the praise. The work in Cricket series is really a commendable job and fans will be happy too. Brain Lara still in vain doesn’t seem soon but till then Crick. 2007 will make a huge profit. The game falls I the Game Genre so it’s pretty that most of us will like. 
Unlike the earlier Cricket series this is not a dud. So this time if you don’t cheat you will really enjoy the game.

The installation is as usual EA rudimentary in the previous games. After installation I switched on to the game without wasting any second. The interface is as usual simple and serene. The interface is well laid out with easy access to all the menus. 


[FONT=&quot]*Graphics and Game Modes* 


[/FONT]*img292.imageshack.us/img292/6090/interfacehw8.jpg
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
The game in terms of game play has revived as EA has really shown diligence in this version. This version of Ea cricket is Far Cry from that of its predecessorJ. The characters are concrete than the previous versions. But graphics when compared to other sports games like Fifa 07, NBA and others is not well laid outL. The main reason for not good graphics is that these games are not so much popular and did not make huge profit so publishers like EA and Code Master hardly pay much attention towards it. But still Turban of Harbhagan Singh improved a lot …

This time there are modes to play with. Unlike the traditional Ashes, World and other cups… Fully registered user can take the gratification of Online 20-20 cricket. A whole new set of online bats and other sports gear are available for your team  form some renowned  companies like Rebock, Puma and others. 

*Note:* - In online 20-20 match not all the teams are officially registered in EA game marks so the teams that are not registered must not be used  as the pronunciation of the name are horrible  as S. Gungly, R. Dravia, V. Seway and S. Tendehar  ahh.. seeing the performance of these players except Dada they deserve what they are pronounced.  While the name of licensed team are correctly spelled and feel much better than that of our shameless players.. Even other teams players name are not written correctly.Some of the registered teams are :-


*Australia.*
*South Africa*
*New Zealand
*
*England*
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/3523/misspellednameskg9.jpg



*[FONT=&quot]Batting & Bowling[/FONT]*​ 
The previous versions of Cricket were seems to be in Oblivion when one play the current version of Cricket 07. But still EA has to work hard on the automatic fielding I think this option should be abolished from the Cricket game as it totally gives you a taste of stone in the mouth. The controls are nearly same as one of the previous versions. The controls in batting and bowling hardly seems to change and if your hand is perfect in earlier version then you won’t face any problem in playing at your best. Consider 5 overs 180+ runs . 
What has changed is that you can select your shot direction while playing with a batsman vice versa with bowler. It’s far easier to play the game with a game pad where you can use one analog stick to determine the shot direction and power while using the other for controlling the player’s foot movement.

There is some special delivery like Yorker of Lee and Dossra of Harbhajan …….


*[FONT=&quot]Fielding & Controls[/FONT]*​ 
The main up gradation in the current version is the improvement in fielding. Prior to old two modes one new fielding mode has been implemented. There are now 3 fielding modes in Cricket 2007.
Automatic Fielding
Semi Automatic Fielding
Manual Fielding
Automatic fielding in this fielding the computer will decide to do the fielding and will decide where to throw the ball. Not recommended for full enjoyment of the game.

Semi automatic fielding is the mode where computer fields the ball and the player  decides which end to throw the ball. This mode is very helpful for the user who is playing 1’st time this crappy game  J.

Manual fielding user will be total controller of the field. He has to field the ball and he himself has to decide where to throw the ball. This mode is only for “Expert” one who has full control over Cricket game.. J


The control is pretty good when one plays with a “Game Pad”. Game pad makes the game very easy. It’s far easier to play the game with a game pad where you can use one analog stick to determine the shot direction and power while using the other for controlling the player’s foot movement. This new control system is termed by EA Sports as the ‘Century Stick’.


*[FONT=&quot]Sounds and Commentary[/FONT]*​  

The sound effects and commentary seems to be reinforced. The EA Track system has been assimilated well into the system. The songs from various genres play in the background while you’re browsing the interface or the pause menu. The sound effects include crowd chants, the sweet sound of the ball hitting the bat and players encouraging each other. The crowd effects actually vary according to the region you’re playing in and from test matches to ODI. The commentary is decent enough  and improved but gets repetitive after a few matches. The commentary is potently handled by English cricketer, Mark Nicholas and the legendary Richie Benaud.


*[FONT=&quot]Conclusion & Verdict[/FONT]*​ 
Summing it up all with ratings to every aspect of the game.  Finally after lots of research EA is able to give at least a good game to the innocent audience which has been carrying the dilemma of past experience. The all in all game has improved as EA has worked hard over the Cricket Ver. this time. Code Master yet to release its Brian Lara World Cup makes this an ideal buy for a gamer who loves to play this Genre and this game is also an ideal buy for those who haven’t played this Genre yet... But if you want a great Cricket game then close the page Code Master Cricket Review will be there.... Indian Team badly trashed so it’s time to take retribution to Indian team  if you have that spirit buy one and show the “Vengeance” J

*Pros:-*
Game play is good for one to two time play.
Computer opponent too easy even at hardest 
Rock Solid control with game pad.
Excellent Sound track.
*Cons:-*
Mediocre Graphics.
Tacky controls with keyboard.
Boring commentary gets repetitive after few games.
Over all boring after 2-3 plays.
*Note:-- *If you are an avid Sports gamer plz do not spend 999 Rs in this crap game. Code Master is going to release World Cup 07 soon so plz watch the match then play it J .. At the end uninstalled the game and will never install it. Kitna bhoring haii…….

*Ratings:-*
Graphics – 5.5/10
Sounds - 6/10
Commentary – 5/10
Game play – 3.5/10
*Overall*- 6/10 { Just for formality but from my heart I give 4/10}
 

*System Requirements:* Windows 2000/Windows XP or higher, 1 GHz CPU, 256MB RAM, Graphics card with 32MB RAM, 1.2GB Hard disk space.

*Test System:* Windows XP SP2, Pentium 4 Northwood 3.4 GHz [118*28], 256 MB PC 3200 RAM [3-4-4-8] @ 1T timings @ 200 MHz. Intel Extreme 2 on board graphics. 

_* Reps are welcome *_ 

_*Screen Shots

*_​_*Plz open images to read the text written *_


*:thanks: to all of you for taking time and reading*


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 21, 2007)

*Screen Shots*

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/a-20070319223415.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/b-20070319223415.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/c-20070319223415.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/d-20070319223415.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/e-20070319223416.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/f-20070319223416.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/g-20070319223416.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/h-20070319224235.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/i.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/j-20070319224237.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/k-20070319224237.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/l-20070319224237.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/m-20070319224237.jpg   *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/p-20070319224627.jpg *www.supload.us/thumbs/default/q-20070319224627.jpg


----------



## gofeddy (Mar 21, 2007)

Gameplay is pretty bad. But, you can maximise gameplay by using Tutsi's patch


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 21, 2007)

Why not downloading my Asian and West Indian face pack from www.planetcricket.net ? I am not advertising.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 21, 2007)

This should be moved to gamez section.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 22, 2007)

i ve played the game and personally didnt like it. nothing new than previous versions. old wine in new bottle.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 22, 2007)

Buddis why it should be moved its a review and well how is the review


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 22, 2007)

why they hav wrong names of indian players??


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 22, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> why they hav wrong names of indian players??



They have to get the license from the cricket board before they can put the correct name.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 22, 2007)

then y they didnt tried that damn thing??
it looks so cheap...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 22, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> then y they didnt tried that damn thing??
> it looks so cheap...



Money. It will cost a lot of money. I dont know how it really works. I think whenever a sports game or another game is made they have to pay to the concerned person. Once you pay it is not permanet you have to pay them almost everytime you used the person or whatever it is. Plus it would be huge loss if noone buys the game.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 23, 2007)

How many discs in the pack?


----------

